# PET PORTRAITS / MEMORIALS



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very very nice work.


----------



## Petpainter (Apr 3, 2008)

Thankyou so much!! Jan


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Very good pics!


----------



## Petpainter (Apr 3, 2008)

Thankyou Buckeroo! Very much appreciated!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Anytime


----------



## tic-tac (Jun 1, 2008)

*well done!!!!!*

do you do horse pics? & WELL DONE:!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow. Your good. It costs money right?


----------



## Petpainter (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes i paint horses too,almost any animal i have painted.I think i posted some of my horse paintings here too.I do alot of commissions for people.Working on 7 portraits now.Thanks so much,Jan


----------

